# Female orgasm



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife tends to be one and done. She can also orgasm quite quickly. For those of you that are one and done, does it frustrate you to be teased?
What I mean by this is trying to delay the female orgasm.
I can control mine and sometimes I prefer to make love over a longer period of time. If my wife cums quickly it's difficult for her to continue. 
What I would like to do is get her to the edge of orgasm, bring her down and then go back to the edge again. the result would be a delayed orgasm for her.

However, perhaps this approach may be annoying for her.

Is this something women like or no?

Your first answer may be for me to ask my wife but she HATES talking about sex.

I would rather ask here first.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It depends on what works for her. My wife has multiples, but is usually hard to get to the first one. If that process is interrupted or backed off to delay things, she won't have any, and can't restart for hours. So in her case - it would be a bad idea.

I guess you can ask (which apparently won't work in your case) or just experiment to see what happens. It will work better if she gives you clues about when to back off or not. You may only get a negative reaction if it doesn't work for her, and no other clues.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

peacem said:


> Can only speak for myself but I would not be able to get to the edge of O and stop. It's quite a quick transition for me. His timing would have to be spot on. Why does she find it difficult to keep going? I get very sensitive after O but after a few minutes rest I am good to go again.


She gets all rubbery legged. She seems to not be able to function very well after O.


----------



## tbk (Apr 22, 2014)

My wife has very intense orgasms and I can count on one hand when she has gone for two. She also sees no value in edging or teasing too much. She will actually get comically pissed when I try to tease too much.

I think part of it is a habit of trying to make sure she has an orgasm and partly because she feels in a rush at night when she is tired. 

She is going to let me tie her up one night and see if I can force a few with the hitachi. However, like I said, she cums hard and crashes like a guy...lol. 

FWIW - She is pretty LD and totally responsive desire.


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

I like getting to the edge, back down then up again. My only problem is about half the time I loose it. If I could be guaranteed I wouldn't loose it, I would be willing more often.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Like several of the other posters, I would be ticked.

If I get too close, and then get interrupted, it is VERY hard to get there again. 

I get woozy, rubbery legged, etc as well. Just give her a few minutes, and get back to it.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

That doesn't work very well for me. If I get really close and then we are interrupted or I lose it I rarely get it back. This is never fun.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Look people, my advice on edging is you can'y do it the same as for men as you also do with women:

MEN:
Quickly go close to the edge, stop and cool down, repeat as desired.

This is like running directly up an mountain and sliding back down a little and then running back up until you are finally ready to go over the top and slide down the other side.​
WOMEN:
Go slow and avoid most if not all contact with erogenous zones.

This is like driving a large delivery van up a mountain. You do not drive straight up, you wind from side to side and ascend very slowly and methodically. Perhaps you speed up as you make the turn to continue going back up the other way as to keep her off balance and never knowing what will happen next. Then once you are almost at the summit you floor that thing and try to build up a little speed and steer straight into the peak and go for a little air time as you go over the top.

If done correctly and you teach your wife to orgasm with little or no stimulation, and this may unlock multi orgasms. The first time my wife had two orgasms in a row, I had not even taken off her pants yet.​


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

:iagree::iagree:

YES! I wish my husband didn't go straight for my clit the second we get into bed. By the time arousal is high enough to orgasm, I've been directly and roughly stimulated so long, things are numb and not as responsive.


----------



## GoodFunLife (Apr 24, 2015)

Related question on this topic - how do women feel about needing to be sexually submissive in order to reach orgasm consistently. For women who like to be in control and have a hard time letting go and being led to surrender, are you able to work through it and get there?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

GoodFunLife said:


> Related question on this topic - how do women feel about needing to be sexually submissive in order to reach orgasm consistently. For women who like to be in control and have a hard time letting go and being led to surrender, are you able to work through it and get there?


I'm not exactly sure what you mean by this, but I orgasm most easily when I'm in control. I know what pace I need, I know how much pressure, I know how much depth, etc. My husband has been a great student of how to get me off but in the end I'm in charge of my orgasm. If I left it to him all the years I would have been left disappointed way too many times.

Of course submissive is not a word that describes me very well. Are you talking about women who enjoy being submissive or all women?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love to keep it lasting...sex all night







....I wish we could !! 

I am a "ONE & done" woman.... He kinda lets me lead though.. he is 1st & foremost wanting me to get MINE...so when I decide "this is it baby!"... Plow me!.... he is right there on the edge going with me.... 

If anything.. my trying to prolong it too long will cause him to go over that edge (and we can't have that !).......so it's a balancing act.. but after all these years.. we've got it down to a science..

So long as I didn't go.. it's never been an issue for me to work it up again..and get mine..


----------



## tonygunner007 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'd have suggested you ask her, but as she doesn't like talking about sex, I'd give a secret. I doubt if any woman would be upset having longer - or multiple orgasm. Come to think of it, it's fun. So why would she be upset about having fun longer?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

coming to the edge and stoping is not good. It may be hard to bring it back and it takes the arousal away.
it is far better to keep the arousal going without direct clitoris stimulus, as per badsanta. He knows what he is talking about!
I've notice thtat the older I am the more I appreciate the state of arousal itself. Orgasm in great, but I can keep myrself aroused for hours, and do not want to go for O, becaseu I like that feeling


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> coming to the edge and stoping is not good. It may be hard to bring it back and it takes the arousal away.
> it is far better to keep the arousal going without direct clitoris stimulus, as per badsanta. He knows what he is talking about!
> I've notice thtat the older I am the more I appreciate the state of arousal itself. Orgasm in great, but I can keep myrself aroused for hours, and do not want to go for O, becaseu I like that feeling


For guys reading here that can't understand how to drive their wife crazy without even taking off her pants right away and need a set step by step instructions:

INSTRUCTIONS TO INSERT TAB A INTO SLOT B:

Ignore Tab A and Slot B as they are not needed for now.
Examine the packaging that contains Slot B, spin it around, and then lay everything out onto your work table.
Slightly open the package (shirt or pants) and assertively place your hands inside to inspect the contents while be very careful to avoid contact with Slot B.
Squeeze the entire package in such a way that Tab A's presence becomes indirectly known, but keep Tab A inside its packaging. 
Skip over the instructions on how to insert Tab A into Slot B and just read the warnings labels out loud as if those are the instructions you plan to follow!
If Slot B attempts to auto-unpackage, prevent this from happening, and secure everything to your work table. 
At this time Tab A can be revealed.
After Tab A has undergone many thorough inspections, Slot B will auto unpackage and attempt to self-engage onto Tab A, but you MUST prevent this from happening for now.
Now begins a thorough inspection of Slot B's surrounding structure while still avoiding direct contact with Slot B except for gestures as if you might go there.
Once Slot B starts becoming very aggressive towards Tab A and attempts more forceful insertion, you can think to yourself, "so this is how a woman behaves when she is actually aroused!" and you will want to make note of this for future reference.
Allow Slot B to insert Tab A. 

For those that want to include buttplugs, vibrators, angle grinders, and other various power tools into these instructions, you have to wait for Slot B to become fierce enough to tie down Tab A first! Then no further instructions are needed, all the above will work automatically.


----------

